# My Jaw Dropped.................



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When I saw these .............poor cats. People in Europe & China actually have them put under anesthesia just to have this done & call it 'art'!! I'm wondering if it is ever done here, although I'm pretty sure it would be against the law here in the U.S.! Poor animals......I wonder the pain they must be in while healing.........there is a guy who has become a 'celebrity' tattoo artist doing these animals..........any hairless type animal..........yeah pigs too!
Google 'Tattooed Animals'


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hate it!!! Hate it!!! Hate it!!!

So selfish of the people. So cruel to the animals.​


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That IS appalling! I'm disgusted.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Revolting.....makes me ill to look at those pictures.

VQ


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So sad - just plain cruel.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Revolting, hate it, horrid horrid horrid.

To inflict this on poor animals and pets with no choice in the matter, is sinful.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Disgusting.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Wtf?!?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor babies! I too cannot imagine the pain while healing.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Horrible!!! Evidently this guy was hounded outof Russia and moved to China where is is considered an 'artist' (C'mon Chanel, where are your ethics!!!)


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm afraid it happens in U S too as well as pet piercings. 

Pet tattoos banned in NYC after outrage over Alexander Avgerakis inking his dog | Daily Mail Online

Beyond me why people do it but then it's also beyond me why ear cropping is still legal in some countries. That is purely cosmetic and the recovery time for that is weeks.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

OMG just awful


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I had no idea people did this to animals, disgusting.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The human race will never cease to amaze me, and not in a good way...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Just saw this. Oh my God, those poor, poor animals. :-( This truly sickens me! And the pain those babies must go through, it's gotta be horrendous! I can't, I can't even imagine. 
I love cats so much. So very deeply. Lacie is laying next to me. I've gotta get off of here. Gotta give my baby some love.


----------

